# smooth Yank



## DidierD

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

contexte :
BBC Radio 4 Extra - As Soon As I Open My Mouth, Potato, Potahto

_"A smooth Yank, a Yorkshire 'bumpkin' and their Scottish-sounding daughter. Kim Normanton meets families with different accents."_​
Le casse-tête ici est « smooth Yank ».
Comme je le comprends, il s'agit d'une Américaine dont l'accent est peu prononcé.

Je proposerais donc la traduction suivante :

_« Une Ricaine peu accentuée, [...] »_​
Êtes-vous d'accord pour « smooth Yank » = « Ricaine peu accentuée » dans ce contexte ?

Merci.


----------



## Kecha

Bonjour,

Dans le reste du monde "yankee" veut dire un américain, d'où qu'il soit. Mais aux USA, en général, cela signifie plus particulièrement qu'il vient du Nord-Est.
Une description de l'accent et du vocabulaire yankee se trouve ici : Eastern New England English - Wikipedia

Je ne sais pas comment on peut décrire cet accent de manière concise


----------



## mathilde70

C'est de la BBC, donc Ricaine marche bien dans ce contexte.
En revanche, je n'aime pas "peu accentuée"... Tout le monde a un accent, même ceux qui parlent une langue qu'on qualifie de standard. 
Une Ricaine à l'accent doux/suave (aux intonations douces/suaves)


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Bonjour

"peu accentuée" me semble difficile à recommander, s'agissant d'une personne.
"à l'accent léger" me semble préférable.


----------



## DidierD

@Kecha:
Il s'agit en fait d'un reportage britannique sur des personnes vivant au Royaume-Uni :
- Anne-Marie, une Américaine qui vit à Glasgow,
- Trevor, qui vient du Yorkshire, vit à Glasgow et est le compagnon d'Anne-Marie,
- Wendy, la fille d'Anne-Marie, qui vit également à Glasgow,
- Evelyn, la mère d'Anne-Marie, qui vit effectivement dans le Nord-Est des États-Unis, à New York.

@mathilde70, @Gérard Napalinex
« A smooth Yank » se réfère à ce que Trevor a pensé en entendant Anne-Marie pour la première et « a Yorkshire 'bumpkin' » à ce qu'Anne-Marie a pensé de Trevor en l'entendant pour la première fois. Chacun ayant mis en avant son préjugé vis-à-vis de l'autre.

Donc _doux_ ou _suave_ ne me semble pas coller ici. _À l'accent léger_, non plus d'ailleurs.
Trevor ayant initialement éprouvé du rejet vis-à-vis d'Anne-Marie – et vice versa...

Peut-être _smooth_ dans le sens de _snob_ ?...


----------



## Kecha

Si 'smooth' est négatif pour lui, "à l'accent mielleux" alors ? Ou "mielleuse".

(Je ne suis pas fan de "Ricain(e)", qui fait péjoratif et vieillot à mon oreille. A la limite, j'aurais mis "yankee" en anglais dans le texte [mais pas "yank" qui n'est pas utilisé en français], mais s'il n'y a que moi que ça gêne... ).


----------



## DidierD

Kecha said:


> Si 'smooth' est négatif pour lui, "à l'accent mielleux" alors ? Ou "mielleuse".
> 
> (Je ne suis pas fan de "Ricain(e)", qui fait péjoratif et vieillot à mon oreille. A la limite, j'aurais mis "yankee" en anglais dans le texte [mais pas "yank" qui n'est pas utilisé en français], mais s'il n'y a que moi que ça gêne... ).



« Mielleux/mielleuse » pourrait effectivement convenir.

« Yank » est de l'argot britannique avec une note péjorative. Et comme il s'agit dans ce reportage de préjugés sur la manière de parler « correctement » une langue, le terme « Ricaine » me semble correspondre comme traduction.


----------



## joelooc

Il me semble que le qualificatif qui exprime le mieux _a soft yank accent_ (un accent de type britannique qui ne renie pas ses origines américaines) est "bostonien(ne)"


----------



## DidierD

joelooc said:


> Il me semble que le qualificatif qui exprime le mieux _a soft yank accent_ (un accent de type britannique qui ne renie pas ses origines américaines) est "bostonien(ne)"



D'accord. Mais est-ce que l'expression « une Ricaine bostonienne » ne prêterait pas à confusion en français ? Et est-ce que le Français lambda l'emploierait dans ce cas précis ?


----------



## joelooc

Je ne vois pas comment appliquer "bostonienne" à quelqu'un d'autre qu'une ressortissante américaine, on peut donc le nominaliser et supprimer  le ringard "ricaine'. Le seul risque est la confusion entre la connotation _élitiste_ et _phonétique. _Considérant le contexte, je crois qu'il y a peu de risque pour ce vieux français lambda.


----------



## DidierD

joelooc said:


> Je ne vois pas comment appliquer "bostonienne" à quelqu'un d'autre qu'une ressortissante américaine, on peut donc le nominaliser et supprimer  le ringard "ricaine'. Le seul risque est la confusion entre la connotation _élitiste_ et _phonétique. _Considérant le contexte, je crois qu'il y a peu de risque pour ce vieux français lambda.



Malheureusement, je crois que si. « Bostonienne » évoquant, a priori, la ville de Boston, quiconque écoutera le reportage ne verra certainement pas automatiquement à quoi correspond cette partie du résumé en français.

Je serais donc plutôt tenté de mettre une « une Ricaine au fin parler », qui, selon moi, met en évidence le préjugé initial de Trevor envers Anne-Marie.


----------



## Santana2002

In my opinion the "smooth" Yank refers in particular to the assumed character of the American and not to their accent (smooth=to be skilled at social interactions, to be capable of charming others and persuading them to see your point of view or comply with your wishes with seemingly little effort or opposition).

The accent tells the listener that the person is American, the listener will immediately stereotype the Yank as being smooth, charming etc.


----------



## sound shift

I agree with Santana2002.


----------



## Kecha

Santana2002 said:


> In my opinion the "smooth" Yank refers in particular to the assumed character of the American and not to their accent


It's a show specically about accents!

And if Trevor first diskliked Anne-Marie, I doubt "charming and persuasive" (which are rather positive) was what he meant with "smooth".


----------



## Laurent2018

"un léger accent yankee"...

Je pense que smooth se rapporte effectivement à l'accent; les deux autres sont du Yorkshire et d'Ecosse...donc l'introduction se réfère logiquement (et totalement) aux accents, sauf erreur.


----------



## Itisi

Que le thème soit les accents ou pas, comme dit plus haut, et par deux anglophones, 'smooth' ne se rapporte _pas_ à l'accent.

'Une Yankee suave' ?  'au verbe facile' ?


----------



## Santana2002

The show may be about language, but they refer to a Yorkshire "bumpkin" in the same way as they refer to the "smooth" Yank, it describes the stereotype which the accent brings to mind on hearing it.

Remember "a smooth talker" is not a complimentary term.  Sure, the person has a facility with words and is convincing and charming, but underneath it all we know that the aim of the smooth talking is for the speaker to get their own way, to con the listener or to gloss over the truth.  (enjôler)


----------



## DidierD

Santana2002 said:


> The show may be about language, but they refer to a Yorkshire "bumpkin" in the same way as they refer to the "smooth" Yank, it describes the stereotype which the accent brings to mind on hearing it.
> 
> Remember "a smooth talker" is not a complimentary term.  Sure, the person has a facility with words and is convincing and charming, but underneath it all we know that the aim of the smooth talking is for the speaker to get their own way, to con the listener or to gloss over the truth.  (enjôler)



Donc « une Ricaine enjôleuse » ou « une Américaine enjôleuse » ?...


----------



## Reynald

Comme cela a été dit, je n'emploierais pas non plus _Ricaine_ pour un texte contemporain. D'abord, parce qu'on ne l'entend plus (années 50-60, _Si les Ricains n'étaient pas là…) _et bizarrement, je crois ne l'avoir jamais entendu au féminin.

Edit : suppression fausse piste.


----------



## Laurent2018

Le post #5 de DidierD indique que ce sont des qualificatifs utilisés _par les protagonistes_ "en s'entendant pour la première fois"...
Il est effectivement peu vraisemblable qu' ils avaient l'intention de définir leurs accents respectifs à ce moment-là.
Donc comme le rappelle Itisi, les anglophones du forum doivent avoir raison!
On pourrait peut-être traduire smooth par "affable" ?


----------



## Keith Bradford

*Smooth *is almost never a compliment (nor are *Yank *or *bumpkin*).  In this context it suggests _smooth-talking_ - beau parleur trop persuasif, or however you put that into the feminine.  To me there's a strong suggestion of dishonest politeness.


----------



## DidierD

Keith Bradford said:


> *Smooth *is almost never a compliment (nor are *Yank *or *bumpkin*).  In this context it suggests _smooth-talking_ - beau parleur trop persuasif, or however you put that into the feminine.  To me there's a strong suggestion of dishonest politeness.



Merci. « Une Américaine baratineuse » peut-être...


----------



## Nicomon

D'accord avec Santana, Sound shift et Itisi.

Il ne me vient rien de mieux qu'_enjôleuse _(que je n'aime pas trop) pour _smooth_ mais que pensez-vous d'*Amerloque* pour _ Yank _?

Voir *cette page* de Larousse


----------



## Reynald

Après avoir relu tout le fil, il me semble, en tenant compte de toutes les précisions fournies, que _mielleuse_ (Kecha, #6), _une Amerloque / une Yankee mielleuse, _serait pas mal.
(On n'entend plus beaucoup non plus _Amerloque_ en France, mais je ne trouve pas l'équivalent actuel. Il n'y en a peut-être pas).


----------



## Itisi

'Mielleux' est trop fort, à mon avis...

Et 'Amerloque' me semble vieillot.


----------



## DidierD

Pour moi, _Amerloque _est plus insultant que _Ricain(e)_ et est du même tonneau que _Boche _pour un Allemand.

Pourquoi pas une « États-Unienne BCBG » ?...

Ce qui donnerait finalement :

_Une États-Unienne BCBG, un « péquenaud » du Yorkshire et leur fille aux intonations écossaises. Kim Normanton rencontre des familles qui parlent avec des accents différents._


----------



## Itisi

Si 'BCBG' est exportable, ça convient bien...


----------



## joelooc

Une yankee hâbleuse    ?


----------



## Itisi

C'est drôle, 'hâbleur' m'était venu à l'esprit à moi aussi; mais quand j'ai vérifié le sens, j'ai trouvé :
"(Celui, celle) qui a coutume de hâbler, de parler beaucoup, en exagérant ses mérites et en déformant la réalité. " (cnrtl)... Alors ce n'est pas vraiment ça...


----------



## joelooc

Quelques synonymes de hâbleur cependant:

baratineur
beau parleur
bluffeur
bonimenteur
charlatan
esbroufeur
imposteur
marseillais
Sinon "flagorneuse" ferait peut-être l'affaire?


----------



## Itisi

Mais non, puisque ce n'est pas le sens !


----------



## Itisi

'sans aspérités' ?
'bien affable' ?


----------



## Laurent2018

Peut-être "légèrement manipulatrice"...?


----------



## Nicomon

@ Itisi : Je ne comprend pas « _sans aspérités_ »  si (comme je le pense aussi) _smooth_ ne fait pas référence à l'accent ? 
En fin de compte, j'aime assez  _mielleuse,_ qui me semble proche du sens _doucereux / suave _du mot _smooth_.

Pour ce qui est d'_Amerloque_,  il n'y a pas de mention de « vieilli » dans Larousse.
Je copie l'entrée pour ceux qui auraient eu la flemme de cliquer sur le lien (post 23).


> * Yank *
> [jæŋk] (informal)
> noun
> 1. (UK & *pejorative*)   Amerloque  mf
> 2. (US)   Yankee  mf


  Pour moi _Ricain(e)_ est seulement familier (et vieillot) alors qu'_Amerloque_ est à la fois familier et péjoratif.
Or si _Yank_ l'est...

Sinon j'écrirais _Étasunienne_  comme ça, en un mot. 





> Les graphies en un seul mot, _Étasunien_ et _Étasunienne_, _Étatsunien_ et _Étatsunienne_, existent aussi et répondent à la tendance à la simplification de l'orthographe du français. Source


----------



## wildan1

Nicomon said:


> Pour moi _Ricain(e)_ est seulement familier (et vieillot) alors qu'_Amerloque_ est à la fois familier et péjoratif.
> Or si _Yank_ l'est...


I can't speak for the writer of this sentence, but I can say as a "Yank", that we do not take that term said by Brits as an insult, but rather as a British slang term for us as cousins across the pond. Just as we call them--without prejudice--_"Brits"_.

So... I suggest you forget _Amerloque_ (clearly negative) or _Ricain_ (old-fashioned) in trying to work out your translation.

And yes--_smooth_ never suggests an accent per se, but more an attitude or style of what you say. It might be a criticism, or alternatively said in admiration. Context will tell you which...


----------



## Laurent2018

Une AméRicaine charmeuse (mais pas forcément charmante).


----------



## Nicomon

En fait, j'aurais compris _smooth Yank_ comme  _cool American_, si Didier n'avait pas écrit ceci : 





> « Mielleux/mielleuse » pourrait effectivement convenir.
> « Yank » est de l'argot britannique avec une note péjorative.



Et c'est Larousse qui suggère _Amerloque_ pour traduire _Yank, _en précisant _pejorative_.  Si on ne peut plus se fier aux dictionnaires.  
Il me semblait que ça ferait le parallèle avec _péquenaud,_ qui n'est pas très positif, vous l'admettrez.


----------



## DidierD

Nicomon said:


> Et c'est Larousse qui suggère _Amerloque_ pour traduire _Yank, _en précisant _pejorative_.  Si on ne peut plus se fier aux dictionnaires.
> Il me semblait que ça ferait le parallèle avec _péquenaud,_ qui n'est pas très positif, vous l'admettrez.



Heureusement que les dictionnaires existent, mais ils ne fournissent pas toujours la traduction idéale. La preuve en est l'expression _smooth Yank_ que nous tentons de clarifier depuis vendredi dernier dans le contexte de ce reportage de la BBC.

C'est vrai que _péquenaud_ est péjoratif, mais le terme _pumpkin _/ _péqueneau_ est utilisé ici entre guillemets pour en atténuer le sens et mettre une certaine distance, il me semble.


----------



## wildan1

DidierD said:


> le terme _pumpkin _/ _péqueneau_


_*B*umpkin?
_
There is nothing in _"smooth Yank"_ that suggests _bumpkin/péqueneau. Yank _is simply a friendly or neutral British slang term for an American from any part of that country. We don't use it internally about ourselves.

(_Yankee_, not _Yank_, is sometimes used by US Southerners to refer to Northerners--and it is generally pejorative.)


----------



## DidierD

wildan1 said:


> _*B*umpkin?
> _
> There is nothing in _"smooth Yank"_ that suggests _bumpkin/péqueneau. Yank _is simply a friendly or neutral British slang term for an American from any part of that country. We don't use it internally about ourselves.
> 
> (_Yankee_, not _Yank_, is sometimes used by US Southerners to refer to Northerners--and it is generally pejorative.)



Sorry for misspelling _bumpkin_.

The original sentence (#1) was:
_"A smooth Yank, a Yorkshire 'bumpkin' and their Scottish-sounding daughter. Kim Normanton meets families with different accents."_


----------



## wildan1

OK, but your question was about _smooth Yank, _Didier.


DidierD said:


> Le casse-tête ici est « smooth Yank ».


(If you want to debate _bumpkin_'s translation as suggested by our dictionary, that should be in a separate thread.)


----------



## DidierD

wildan1 said:


> OK, but your question was about _smooth Yank, _Didier.
> 
> (If you want to debate _bumpkin_'s translation as suggested by our dictionary, that should be in a separate thread.)



I wasn't debating _bumpkin_'s translation, actually, but only responding to Nicomon (#37).
I am well aware that, otherwise, it should be in a separate thread.
And my question is still about _smooth Yank_.


----------



## Nicomon

Quelqu'un a l'adresse courriel de l'auteur(e) de l'intro de ce reportage?  
Faudrait lui demander s'il/elle l'a dit dans un sens péjoratif  (comme pour _Yorkshire "bumbkin") _ou non.
C'est ce que je voulais dire par parallèle.

Si le BE _Yank_ correspond au AE_ Yankee_,  wildan a écrit : 





> (_Yankee_, not _Yank_, is sometimes used by US Southerners to refer to Northerners--and it is generally pejorative.)


  Cela dit, la décision finale ne sera pas la mienne.


----------



## joelooc

wildan1 said:


> _Yank _is simply a friendly or neutral British slang term for an American from any part of that country.


That is why I suggested to render "yank" by "yankee" (instead of "ricain" or "amerloque"; post#28) which has, in french, the same meaning as "yank" according to CNRTL:
*1.* _Subst._ [P. oppos. aux habitants des autres pays du continent américain] Américain(e) des États-Unis. _Ce qui fait réussir l'Américain, ce qui constitue son type,... c'est la valeur morale, l'énergie personnelle, l'énergie agissante. Le mépris si profond que le Grec avait pour le Barbare, le Yankee l'a pour le travailleur étranger qui ne fait point d'effort pour devenir vraiment américain_ (Sorel, _Réflex. violence_, 1908, p. 359).
− _En partic._ Américain(e) de souche anglo-saxonne. _On a cru remarquer le changement que quelques générations auraient réussi à accomplir sous l'influence du climat des États-Unis du Nord-Est dans le tempérament de l'Anglo-Saxon devenu le Yankee_ (Vidal de La Bl., _Princ. géogr. hum._, 1921, p. 280).


----------



## Itisi

Je trouve 'mielleux' tout à fait inacceptable, na !  'Et 'smooth' péjoraratif, _ma non troppo_.

'Sophistiquée' (faute de mieux...)

Pourquoi est-ce que 'Yankee' ne conviendrait pas ?  Sinon, 'Etatsunienne' ou ''Américaine'...


----------



## wildan1

Itisi said:


> Sinon, 'Etatsunienne' ou ''Américaine'...


Ce n’est pas le même registre ; _Yank _est carrément familier.


----------



## Nicomon

Si  _Yank _n'est pas péjoratif, contrairement à ce que Didier a écrit au post 7 et à ce que nous en dit Larousse, alors va pour _Yankee_ en français.
Sinon, je continue de penser qu'_Amerloque_ tient la route (toujours pour faire un parallèle avec _péquenaud)_. 





> Le terme _amerloque _est un mot familier qui permet de désigner une personne ou toute chose qui provient d'Amérique du Nord. Le terme exprime généralement un mépris vis-à-vis de la culture nord-américaine.  Source





Itisi said:


> Je trouve 'mielleux' tout à fait inacceptable, na !


   C'est ton droit.   Comme t'as écrit _suave _à ta première intervention (#16) j'ajoute ceci, du CNRTL : 





> [_P. méton._;] [en parlant d'une pers.] Qui a la voix très douce ou qui affecte par ironie des intonations très douces. *Synon. péj. doucereux, *_melliflue,_* mielleux.*_  Madame,_ − _déclara-t-il, aussi *suave* qu'il avait été acide l'instant d'avant_ (Farrère,_Homme qui assass._,1907,p. 91).


  Il se trouve que moi, je préfère le son de _mielleuse.  Mielleux _est d'ailleurs traduit par _smooth_ sur cette page.   
À moins de dire  _affectée ?_

47 posts and counting to translate two words. Je pense qu'il serait temps que j'aille jouer ailleurs...


----------



## Itisi

Nicomon said:


> Comme t'as écrit _suave _à ta première intervention (#16) j'ajoute ceci, du CNRTL :   Il se trouve que moi, je préfère le son de _mielleuse.  _
> .


Oui, Nico, je me suis trompée pour 'suave'.  C'est qu'en anglais, ce mot a un sens péjoratif qu'il n'a pas en français...( Mais j'ai proposé beaucoup d'autres mots ! )

Moi, j'aime le son de 'syphiiis', mais je n'appellerais pas ma fille comme ça ! 

'Smooth' est très difficile à traduire, il n'y a pas vraiment d'équivalent ; il n'y a que des à-peu-près, des pis-aller...


----------



## Nicomon

Mais t'as proposé des mots comme _affable_ (que Laurent avait déjà proposé au # 20) et _sophistiquée_, qui pour moi n'ont rien de péjoratif.
BCBG, que t'as approuvé, ne me semble pas péjoratif non plus.   Alors, ce _smooth Yank_ est péjoratif ou non ?

Si on part de cette définition de Merriam Webster : 





> 4   : excessively and often artfully suave *: *ingratiating


 _Ingratiating_ nous ramène à _mielleuse_ selon cette page du dico de WR.


----------



## DidierD

Si _mielleuse _ne plaît pas, qu'en serait-il de _maniérée _?...

Personnellement, je continue à pencher pour *BCBG* (poste 26) qui contraste parfaitement avec *péquenaud* : la rencontre de deux mondes complètement différents. (C'est ce dont il est question dans le reportage de la BBC.)
Et je mettrais simplement _Américaine _au lieu de _Yankee_, _Ricaine _ou _Amerloque_.

Ma proposition serait alors :

_Une Américaine BCBG, un « péquenaud » du Yorkshire [...]_​
avec *smooth Yank* = *Américain(e) BCBG*.


----------



## Nicomon

Si tu souhaites établir un contraste plutôt qu'un parallèle, alors je suis d'accord avec cette adaptation.  
Mais cela contredit un peu tes posts  5 et 7.

Cela dit, _ Américaine BCBG_ correspond plutôt à  _posh / upper class _ou_ prim and proper American_. Je ne serais pas portée à traduire par _smooth Yank.   _
Je suis d'accord avec ce que Zam a écrit au post 13 de ce fil : BCBG - bon chic bon genre


----------



## Itisi

Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, j'opterais pour 'BCBG, que je ne trouve pas trop sympa.  A mon avis, il faut quelque chose de juste un peu antipathique, mais pas trop.  Comme je l'ai aussi dit plus haut, il ne peut y avoir que des pis-aller...


----------



## DidierD

Nicomon said:


> Si tu souhaites établir un contraste plutôt qu'un parallèle, alors je suis d'accord avec cette adaptation.  Mais cela contredit un peu tes posts  5 et 7.



Oui et non. Je pense que pour quelqu'un de la campagne parler d'une personne BCBG revient à être ironique, voire dépréciatif.
Alors il n'y a plus lieu d'insister en ajoutant un Yankee (ou un autre terme similaire) au qualificatif BCBG.



Nicomon said:


> Cela dit, _ Américaine BCBG_ correspond plutôt à  _posh / upper class _ou_ prim and proper American_. Je ne serais pas portée à traduire par _smooth Yank.   _
> Je suis d'accord avec ce que Zam a écrit au post 13 de ce fil : BCBG - bon chic bon genre



Je m'accroche au BCBG parce qu'Evelyn, la mère d'Anne-Marie, a enseigné à ses enfants de toujours parler « correctement » en n'adoptant jamais les dialectes de la/des région(s) où ils ont habité. Et Anne-Marie s'est initialement efforcée, au Royaume-Uni, à parler l'anglais (britannique) standard.


----------



## Nicomon

DidierD said:


> Je m'accroche au BCBG parce qu'Evelyn, la mère d'Anne-Marie, a enseigné à ses enfants de toujours parler « correctement » en n'adoptant jamais les dialectes de la/des région(s) où ils ont habité. Et Anne-Marie s'est initialement efforcée, au Royaume-Uni, à parler l'anglais (britannique) standard.


  Si t'avais précisé cela plus tôt, on n'en serait peut-être pas à 54 posts!     

Lu (c'est daté de 2009) :





> Tenez, cet article du Monde, « _La femme qui se souvient de (presque) tout_ » ; avec une photo montrant la femme en question face à l’interviouveuse (il n’est pas dit laquelle des deux est l’interviouveuse, la grosse vaguement fringuée en noir à droite ou la mince fausse blonde à gauche, *très amerloque BCBG*, avec des papiers dans les mains)...


  Au fait, est-ce qu'il faudrait que cette entrée du dico de WR soit modifiée, pour préciser « vieilli » du côté français ?  : 





> * Yank* _n_ _UK, slang_ (American person) (_populaire_) Ricain, Ricaine _nm, nf_
> (_populaire, péjoratif_) Amerloque _nmf _


----------



## DidierD

Nicomon said:


> Si t'avais précisé cela plus tôt, on n'en serait peut-être pas à 54 posts!



J'ai fait l'erreur de croire que chacun(e) écouterait une partie sinon l'intégralité du reportage (<15 minutes) dont j'avais fourni le lien - le reportage représentant le contexte.
La prochaine fois, je ferai attention...



Nicomon said:


> Au fait, est-ce qu'il faudrait que cette entrée du dico de WR soit modifiée, pour préciser « vieilli » du côté français ?  :



Ce n'est que mon avis mais je ne modifierais rien vu que dans la plupart des dicos que j'ai consultés il n'y aucune mention de ce genre...


----------



## wildan1

_BCBG_ is equivalent to AE_ preppie_ as far as I know, Nico. Both sound a bit dated now--popular in the 80s-90s.

_Amerloque_ to me is similar to AE _Canuck (_for _Canadian)_--kind of pejorative. I don't think anyone still says_ Ricain_ in France--do you use it in Québec?

I have never been offended to be called _a Yank_, by a Brit, however...


----------



## Nicomon

DidierD said:


> J'ai fait l'erreur de croire que chacun(e) écouterait une partie sinon l'intégralité du reportage (<15 minutes) dont j'avais fourni le lien [...]


 _Touché!_ comme disent les anglophones.   J'ai bien essayé avant de participer à ce fil, mais le problème est que de mon côté, le son est pourri.
Je me suis donc découragée dès les premières secondes. 

@ Wildan :  à ma connaissance, personne ne dit « _Ricain_ » au Québec.  Vieilli ou non, ça sonne franco-français à mon oreille.
Je traduirais  BCBG par _preppie_ en parlant d'habillement, mais j'ai mis les équivalents UK/BE (avec un lien vers un autre fil) au post 51.
Je sais qu'_Amerloque _est péjoratif, mais ce n'est pas moi qui ai rédigé le dico Larousse, ni celui de WR, que j'ai tous deux cités. 

Question remains...   we don't know for sure if the author (Brit, I assume) of the intro to that documentary meant _Yank _as slightly pejorative or just slang.
And _smooth_ can be interpreted and translated a hundred different ways.  Honestly?   I give up.


----------



## Keith Bradford

Nicomon said:


> ... Alors, ce _smooth Yank_ est péjoratif ou non ?...


*Smooth Yank est certainement péjoratif*.  Pour l'expliquer beaucoup trop que cela ne vaut, je dirais :

"An unpleasant American woman who has a soft voice with an insinuating accent which makes her sound superior and makes you afraid that she's trying to cheat you in a polite way."

Si l'auteur n'avait pas voulu dire tout cela il aurait pu écrire "Quiet American" ou bien "Elegant Newyorker" ou plein d'autres chose plus neutres et plus polies.


----------



## Nicomon

Merci, Keith.  Je reviens à des adjectifs comme_ enjôleuse,_ _mielleuse_ ou bien _affectée. _À moins d'oser _collet monté ?  _
Mais je n'écarterais pas_ BCBG _(_prim and proper_), partant de cette définition du dictionnaire Collins (#7) : 





> adjective
> If you describe a man as *smooth*, you mean that he is extremely smart, confident, and polite, often in a way that you find rather unpleasant.
> Synonyms: suave, *slick*, persuasive, *urbane*


 Et tant pis si je radote...  je continue de préférer _Amerloque_.   Ou en moins péjoratif : _Étasunienne_ en un seul mot, ou _Yankee_.
_Yank_ est plus familier que _Américaine. 
À _Didier de faire le choix final, donc.  Moi, je renonce à tenter de trouver la solution idéale.


----------



## Reynald

Un petit dernier pour la route ? J'ajoute une « Américaine onctueuse » à la liste des propositions. C'est un synonyme de mielleux, un qualificatif aussi peu sympathique, mais un peu moins dégoulinant, il me semble. La définition contient des éléments signalés par plusieurs participants anglophones :


> Au fig. [En parlant d'une pers., de son comportement (en partic. de sa façon de s'exprimer)] Qui est plein d'onction (v. ce mot II); qui possède une douceur persuasive. Geste, style onctueux.


(CNRTL)


----------



## Itisi

Oui, 'onctueux', pas mal, et en effet, moins dégoulinant que 'mielleux !


----------



## balzar

Quite agree with Reynald!  A smooth Yank to me evokes one of those sophisticated Americans, very manipulative!  I imagine this person is on the model of Gwyneth Paltrow!
Yank is not a pejorative expression - though I have never used it myself!
Smooth is  faintly disapproving, but not seriously so.


----------



## DidierD

Il ne s'agit ni de crème ni de chocolat... _*Oncteuse* _fait plutôt penser au physique de la personne et a, selon moi, une note légèrement sexiste.
_*Mielleuse *_serait une possibilité, mais vu que l'un des sens de *smooth *est *doux*/*douce*, ne serait-il pas plus simple d'utiliser l'adjectif *doucereuse* ?

Ce qui donnerait au final : *une Américaine doucereuse*.


*Définition de doucereux, doucereuse :*
_*Larousse :* « Qui a une douceur déplaisante, affectée ; mielleux : Une voix doucereuse. »_
Définitions : doucereux, doucereuse - Dictionnaire de français Larousse
_*lintern@ute : *« D'une douceur fade, mielleux. » (Synonymes : affecté, doux, mielleux)_
Doucereux : Définition simple et facile du dictionnaire
_*Wiktionnaire : *« Qui est d'une douceur fade et affectée, en parlant des personnes. »_
doucereux — Wiktionnaire​


----------



## Nicomon

J'avais écrit ce qui suit hier soir, mais j'ai oublié de cliquer sur le bouton répondre...

Synonyme pour synonyme, je préfère _doucereuse_. Ou bien  _tout sucre, tout miel. _
Extrait du CNRTL sous onctueux (quelques lignes après ce que Reynald a cité) : 





> *A. −* _Péj._ Dont la douceur est affectée. *Synon.* _doucereux, mielleux_.


  Je me permets aussi de me citer (# 34 et 59) :


Nicomon said:


> En fin de compte, j'aime assez _mielleuse,_ qui me semble proche du sens _*doucereux* / suave _du mot _smooth_.
> Je reviens à des adjectifs comme_ enjôleuse,_ _mielleuse_ ou bien _*affectée*. _À moins d'oser _collet monté ?_


Désolée, mais _onctueux/onctueuse _me fait avant tout penser à une pommade, un potage ou une sauce.
Je n'imagine pas remplacer  _mielleuse(s)_ par_ onctueuse(s)_ dans ces phrases :


> Alicia a du mal à supporter les personnes mielleuses et hypocrites.
> Méfiez-vous d'une personne mielleuse.


Mais j'y tiens... à mon avis si l'auteur avait voulu dire _Américaine_, il aurait écrit  _American_ et non _Yank. _


----------



## wildan1

To me as an AE-speaker, _smooth_ can mean someone who knows how to manage an interaction--it could be with finesse and not necessarily unauthentically. Or indeed it could intended as a criticism, but the short sentence provided really doesn't make it clear to me. In any case, it does not refer to how they look or dress.

Merriam-Webster suggests both meanings when speaking of a person:



> 4 : excessively and often artfully suave : ingratiating
> 
> a smooth operator
> 5a : serene, equable
> 
> a smooth disposition
> b : amiable, courteous


Meaning 4 could correspond to _mielleux_ or _obséquieux_; 5 would be _aimable, affable, avenant._


----------



## Reynald

DidierD said:


> Il ne s'agit ni de crème ni de chocolat... _*Oncteuse* _fait plutôt penser au physique de la personne et a, selon moi, une note légèrement sexiste.


On peut bien sûr rester le nez collé sur le sens propre… . Et sexiste ? Non, pas du tout. On qualifie souvent, d'ailleurs, les curés, prêtres, prédicateurs et autres gens d'église, par exemple, de gens onctueux. Cela concerne les manières, pas le physique ni le sexe.
Le Larousse le donne comme littéraire : « Qui est d'une douceur excessive, souvent hypocrite : _Des gestes onctueux. »_
Mais si je devais choisir, « doucereuse » me conviendrait également.


----------



## Nicomon

@  wildan :  Meaning 4 of the Merriam Webster -  referring  to _ingratiating_ - was quoted before (#49)  with the same link.
This is copied from the WR dictionary :





> *ingratiating* _adj_ (servile, obsequious) mielleux, mielleuse _adj_
> doucereux, doucereuse _adj_



And I'm pretty sure that the author is Brit', but as a Canadian, I can't tell either if he/she meant definition #5 instead. But I don't think so. 

Incidentally, in French (assuming that this is what you pointed at)  « BCBG » does *not* strictly refer to the way a person looks or dresses.
Just as I don't think that "prim and proper" only refers to looks and attire. In a positive sense, BCBG can mean « _distingué _», or it can be ironic : 





> * B C B G :*  Abréviation de «  _Bon chic bon genre_ «  désignant avec une certaine ironie les personnes qui font preuve d’un très grand classicisme voire d’un conformisme parfois teinté d’affectation ou de snobisme dans leur comportement , leurs goûts et leur mode de vie.  *Source*





Reynald said:


> On qualifie souvent, d'ailleurs, les curés, prêtres, prédicateurs et autres gens d'église, par exemple, de gens onctueux.


  Justement, l'adjectif _« onctueux » _a aussi pour moi un petit côté ecclésiastique, qui à mon avis ne convient pas réellement ici.
Comme le sacrement des malades qu'on appelait autrefois _« extrême-onction ». 
_
Je renonce à _Amerloque _(quoique...) et je vote - mais le choix final ne sera pas le mien -  pour  _Yankee doucereuse/mielleuse _*ou*_ Étasunienne BCBG._
Avec une petite préférence pour la seconde adaptation (et non traduction), plus neutre, sans anglicisme mais quand même ironique.
On ne pourra jamais contenter tout le monde.


----------



## Itisi

En fait, le sens est bien plus proche de 'policé', sophistiqué', qui ferait pendant à la plouc du Yorkshire... En fait, je crois que ce contraste est un peu l'idée...

Je pense à une personne dont on ne voit pas la personnalité, parce qu'elle parle un langage convenu, avec des idées convenues... Ce n'est pas de l'hypocrisie, de la fausseté, parce que la personne croit à son propre personnage.


----------



## Nicomon

Décidément, ce fil me hante 

J'ajoute deux adjectifs partant de la définition citée au post *59* et de traductions provenant de divers dicos des synonymes  _slick / urbane_.

Positif  (même sens que _sophistiquée_)  :  _raffinée_
Négatif (même sens qu'_affectée_) : _maniérée
_
Entrée du dico de WR (et déjà dits à part la dernière ligne) : 





> *slick* _adj_ _figurative_ (person: practised) (_personne_) enjôleur, enjôleuse _adj_
> mielleux, mielleuse _adj_
> habile, doué _adj _


----------

